# Nitrogen Knife Steels



## HumbleHomeCook (Aug 27, 2022)

Another great collaboration video from @Larrin and @Deadboxhero with a shout out to @Troopah_Knives :


----------



## Larrin (Aug 27, 2022)

Thanks for sharing the video!


----------



## jwthaparc (Aug 31, 2022)

That was a great one. 

Also @Troopah_Knives has vancron! Sick him!  (that's supposed to be a pitchfork)


----------



## Troopah_Knives (Sep 1, 2022)

jwthaparc said:


> That was a great one.
> 
> Also @Troopah_Knives has vancron! Sick him!  (that's supposed to be a pitchfork)


I do indeed


----------



## jwthaparc (Sep 1, 2022)

Seriously though, did you have them make a heat just for you or something? Doesn't seem like the easiest steel to get.


----------



## Troopah_Knives (Sep 1, 2022)

jwthaparc said:


> Seriously though, did you have them make a heat just for you or something? Doesn't seem like the easiest steel to get.


It certainly took some convincing. It was also very expensive.


----------

